# Deer Creek gone wrong



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

So today I loaded up the pontoon and thought I'de try my luck at deer creek. Things went well until I got there. The valve on one of my toons was stuck and I couldn't fix it. So I fished the dock down by sailboat beach. Conditions looked prime. A patch of ice was in the arm, and the lake was calm. The casts were perfect but I guess they didn't want what i was offering. So i packed up and thought i'de fish the river on the way home. As I hiked to the river and opened my vest to get my dry fly line out, I realized I left it at home. :twisted: So I wasted my time trying the river w/ the sinking line. I gave it an honest effort though for an hour or two but no luck. Packed the bags, fished UL on the way home and finally got my line stretched through a little ice.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Doesn't it frustrate you when your gear fails you, or you left something at home that ruins the trip! Surprised you didn't pick up a couple throwing some meat but it is winter can be hit or miss.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I've never fly fished in the winter. I did not think there was dry fly fishing in the winter, I thought it was all nymphing? I wonder how effective fly fishing is in the winter.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You can midge all year long, but be prepared to go real small!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> I've never fly fished in the winter. I did not think there was dry fly fishing in the winter, I thought it was all nymphing? I wonder how effective fly fishing is in the winter.


Some of the best dry fly fishing I ever had was on a stream in Wyoming during the winter...fly fishing is effective all year long.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree with wyo2ut, some of my best dry fly times have been in the winter. I get good results year round with dries, in fact I rarely use anything but dries because I am addicted to the rise.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Why was I not informed of this! I guess I just assumed that since there are no bugs in the air in the winter that there is no dry fly action, had I known you can dry in the winter I would have been more excited, about winter fishing, like I am now (now I can have a Merry Christmas /_=santa smiley$(@``_-). What are some good patterns for winter times? Maybe we need to have a winter, DRY fly exchange. Did anyone in the swap do a dry fly?


----------



## Fishing31 (Sep 25, 2007)

The midges go crazy in the winter. Like was said have to go small. I am trying some new patterns which are really working well. Kind of an emerger and a parachute. PM me and maybe we can get together and try it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Fishing31 said:


> The midges go crazy in the winter. Like was said have to go small. I am trying some new patterns which are really working well. Kind of an emerger and a parachute. PM me and maybe we can get together and try it.


Yeap, midges in 18 or 20 work year round, maybe even better in the winter time. I have also had luck with green caddis patterns in 18/20. Tough to keep track of when there is added glare from the snow, but good glasses helps.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I agree with wyo2ut


 :shock: :shock: :shock: Say it anit so.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Great info, lets see if I can make it work for me finally...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> > I agree with wyo2ut
> 
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock: Say it anit so.


Tis true, but this about fish, an area where wyo2ut may actually know what he is talking about. 8) :shock:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> Tis true, but this about fish, an area where wyo2ut may actually know what he is talking about.


I see. Thought maybe you where having an off day.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> Why was I not informed of this! I guess I just assumed that since there are no bugs in the air in the winter that there is no dry fly action, had I known you can dry in the winter I would have been more excited, about winter fishing, like I am now (now I can have a Merry Christmas /_=santa smiley$(@``_-). What are some good patterns for winter times? Maybe we need to have a winter, DRY fly exchange. Did anyone in the swap do a dry fly?


There are a lot of bugs in the air during the winter, they just aren't that big.

Cheech's bunny midge is a dry pattern I believe. The pattern I am tying up is an emerger, it can used on top, just below the surface or down deep. I think a lot of people are afraid to go small and stay on top of the water this time of year because they can't see the fly. Don't let that discourage you. If you have a general idea where the fly is you can react in time. Also, the fish will let you know a lot of times when they bite since they about jerk the rod out of your hands. The fish may be a bit more sluggish this time of year, that doesn't mean they wont hit hard from time to time.

The worst part about fishing in the winter is having to deal with the cold. If it just warms up a bit though, the fish can get very active.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I am going fishing soon. I did a search on olive midges. I appreciate the excellent help I get here. I don't care what those clowns on Utah on the Fly say, I think you guys rock!!!

http://www.riverbum.com/Midge-Parachute-Olive/

http://www.riverbum.com/Midge-CDC-Olive/


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The OPM is my personal favorite for this time of year. I am sure someone can explain why, I have no idea why, but olive/green flies seem to work best this time of year. I really am curious, if anyone has a theory on it.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> The OPM is my personal favorite for this time of year. I am sure someone can explain why, I have no idea why, but olive/green flies seem to work best this time of year. I really am curious, if anyone has a theory on it.


Sorry for the low quality pics below, I didn't have time to really dial them in.

This is what a common midge pupa and adult looks like in Utah. The adults aren't full blown olive, but they have a hint of olive on their bodies. The pupa's are the same way. Next time you catch a good size trout, pump it's stomach and you will most likely find a lot of these in there.

The colors are bit off on the pictures, they really have more of an olive color to them. But they come on many sizes and colors. The yellow ones are some of my favorite to see. The pupas are around a size 28-30 hook size if you were to imiate it. The adult is probably closer to size 24.

Hope that helps.

Check out this book sometime if you want some good info on midges and their life cycles. The author is a bit over the top on his color matching, but there are some great patterns and info in there.
Midge Magic


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> The OPM is my personal favorite for this time of year. I am sure someone can explain why, I have no idea why, but olive/green flies seem to work best this time of year. I really am curious, if anyone has a theory on it.


WTH ????? Are you 'trolling' around the fishing again ??? I am shocked !! :shock: :shock:

I saw you in the 'Humor' dept. the other day, I was also shocked ??!! :shock:

You really get around good for an *old* guy !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > The OPM is my personal favorite for this time of year. I am sure someone can explain why, I have no idea why, but olive/green flies seem to work best this time of year. I really am curious, if anyone has a theory on it.
> ...


I NEVER troll! _(O)_

I figure reading your posts are so funny, even when not intended to be, so I might as well jump in. :mrgreen:

No matter how old I get, I will always be younger than you. 



> Check out this book sometime if you want some good info on midges and their life cycles. The author is a bit over the top on his color matching, but there are some great patterns and info in there.


Thanks, I will read up on it ASAP. I never knew why olives work, just knew they did. I hate to become an 'educated' fisherman, just winging it is half the fun, I hate 'thinking' while casting.


----------

